# Mavey's Destruction/Is Sally this bad???



## Nay (Sep 16, 2011)

I have had 2 large birds for close to 20 yrs. They have always had it out for each other, so it's pretty much been one is out on a stand then the next day the other, And yes it has happened one would get over to the other and they fought. So it pretty much sucked, but we lived with it.
About a yr ago,somehow we ended up having both out at the same time, I think my son was playing with Mavey(the cockatoo) and Remo(the grey) was already out and nothing happened. We slowly experimented under observation and finally we feel very good about leaving them both out at the same time, they now have new cages with playpens on top and everyone is much happier!!!







Well I usually don't leave them out when I leave the house, but will occasionally run down to the barn and do the horses,etc..Whatever the case was they were alone for many hours a few times and wow, when I came back things were fine, we know Mavey has a tremendous appetite for anything and supply both birds with tons of toys, pieces of wood, this black irrigation pipe, he loves to shred,these really cool expensive acrylic toys he has to figure out how to open up, you get the picture, he isn't a bird who gets bored with nothing to do.. We found he loves to eat my poor rabbit Albert's wicker basket, we have gone through many beds, and hideaways 







and have learned to live with that. Now Albery just has a pillow,







because MAvey will chase Albert and that poor bunny is 9 and I don't like seeing him stressed out.
Well now to the point that it connects to torts. I came home the other day and things were not right.There was dirt all over the floor and Mavey was inside my top tort table. My torts are still outside and he had had a hay day. The dirt was everywhere, he had chewed up the lattice that I put in front of the bottom table to keep the cats from using it as a bathroom..






and much worse than that he attacked the wires to the lights and the humdity /temp gauge






They were all lined up ready for inspection to get ready for them coming in and 













This could've been very very bad if it happened a few weeks later, as nothing was plugged in..
So anyway, I wondered if JD's Sally was a bad bad bird??
I feel very fortunate I didn't loose my bird, and of course their freedom is now restricted.. Thought I would share complete with some crappy pics, I don't know why they are so blurry, but I already had cleaned up by the time I got to write this.
Nay


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG! What a bad, bad birdey! This could get to be expensive. LOL!!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, that is a very bad birdie. Someone needs a time out.


----------



## JeffG (Sep 16, 2011)

Did anyone actually see Mavey do this damage? I would want to be sure I had proof, because much of that looks like it could actually be the work of BOB! Has anyone checked to see if he has an alibi?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2011)

LOL! MAGGIE: someone is bad mouthing your tortoise!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow that is some serious damage....


----------



## Neltharion (Sep 16, 2011)

Our Moluccan is a handful too. He's never shown aggression to people, but other animals need to afraid of him. Thor terrorizes the dogs and the cat. He's actually bitten our poor cat's tail. If we take the chinchilla or the bearded dragons out, we have to lock Thor up in his cage out of fear that he could kill them. He was sold to us dirt cheap, because the breeder was worried that Thor was going to kill the females that she attempted to pair him with. 

If he doesn't get his five to six hours of play time out of the cage, he lets us know with all of the noise and thrashing everything in his cage. He has bent the bars on the chinchilla cage, ripped open a dog bed, shredded house plants and kicked out soil, broke open a crate to get the apples inside, torn up magazines, gnawed a laptop cord, gnawed on a chair leg (it actually looks like beaver chewed through it), and I could go even further. We've learned that he can never be outside of his cage unsupervised.


----------



## ascott (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, I am glad the dumb birds are alright...silly birds and agree expensive havoc....so sorry.

and Bob is so misunderstood....


----------



## Laura (Sep 17, 2011)

bigger cage... my cockatoo loves meat.. id be very careful.. 
or tether them... but can you do that safely> ?


----------



## Nay (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, the 'never outside of cage supervised' rule is now strictly enforced!! I let MAvey out just for a minute yesterday and here's where he went




Right on top of Albert's basket to finish off what was left. I hadn't had a chance to clean yet, good thing! Little rat. I am now just placing him right back on his cage every time, maybe,just maybe he will get the idea. They really are smart critters.



That Moluccan is beautiful. I don't have any real aggressive things in my bird, he does chase the rabbit to get inside his feeding area, but here's a shot a few years back when he would just ride along one of a couple dog's back, this one is LT 






and here's another when he would nurse maid the pups we used to raise. Pekingese's












Believe me the first time he got off his cage and went into the pen I was frantic,aggghhh that beak near those eyes!!,but after a time we realized he was acting like a mom, they would nuzzel underneath him and he would make these happy sounds. But I will never forget that panic. 
Isn't it really cool??
And yes Laura food is a big thing, when I first got this bird he ate only sunflower seeds, and it showed, fat and unhealthy. Took years to get him to even try anything else. Even now after almost 20 yrs, 2 years ago, we found he loves squash with maple syrup. We always just offer, and those little Chicken wing bones, such a pleasure to see him eat stuff. I feed pelleted food now.
NAy


----------



## TortBrain (Sep 18, 2011)

Mavey is just so cute and hyper active! Cockatoos are very daring and outgoing hookbills comparing to Greys/Amazons.

Moluccan! Argh lovely.. Nearly own one but their screams stop me. Gotten a Goffin instead. Smallest of all toos!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 18, 2011)

Well Nay ....... OF course! .....Too's are little rascals " chewers" to the max~...but for the love in return , there is NO OTHER BIRD! I have owned many exotic birds ...you name it I've probably had one! By far my favorite is my Sally girl' . Although it's much like having a 5 year old I can imagine.... ( I never had kids) I constant "must" for attention ....let alone the destruction . To name a few .....Car alarms , bamboo couch , jewlery, my flip flops ( a funny one ) , Pc cables and the most recent in my new house " the fiber optic line " ......E~gads ! But with all that I wouldnt trade her for the world ! ....Like my Torts , they all fill a special place in my heart , keeps me happy , healthy and thankful for the wonderful creatures around us~......and appreciative , that I can learn , have enjoyment, as well as the responsiblity in their well being~ :shy:












JD~
Keep on Too' ing!


----------



## Nay (Sep 18, 2011)

So clearly 'she' has red eyes. Where Mavey has black. I wondered at times if Mavey was a girl,(because of his 'nesting' on anything cloth,or rope.and his attention he gave the puppies. guess not, cause his are definitely black!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 18, 2011)

Nay said:


> So clearly 'she' has red eyes. Where Mavey has black. I wondered at times if Mavey was a girl,(because of his 'nesting' on anything cloth,or rope.and his attention he gave the puppies. guess not, cause his are definitely black!



Yes Nay .... a key factor and mark ...when sexing too's > Females have a copper Iris , while males have jet black ! .... Even when young , very distinctive.

JD~


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 18, 2011)

You know, I always wanted to have a bird, but after seeing what you guys have destroyed by them, I think I will stick to what we have,


----------



## Neltharion (Sep 19, 2011)

Nay said:


> That Moluccan is beautiful. I don't have any real aggressive things in my bird, he does chase the rabbit to get inside his feeding area, but here's a shot a few years back when he would just ride along one of a couple dog's back, this one is LT and here's another when he would nurse maid the pups we used to raise. Pekingese's



Your pics are great. I envy you. I wish Thor was friendly with other animals, especially the dogs. We have a theory that because he was raised by a breeder and forced to share the attention of his original owner with many other birds, that he's grown up a jealous critter. If he's on my shoulder, or I'm playing tug of war with him; he will let out that scream to the rest of them so that they know its his playtime with me. 




TortBrain said:


> Mavey is just so cute and hyper active! Cockatoos are very daring and outgoing hookbills comparing to Greys/Amazons.
> 
> Moluccan! Argh lovely.. Nearly own one but their screams stop me. Gotten a Goffin instead. Smallest of all toos!



You're right about that. Our Thor is a big mouth. When I walk the dogs, I can hear his screams a few houses away. 

We were originally looking at Umbrellas. But when we saw the crests on the moluccans, we changed our mind. That, and the breeder told us that she'd mark him down a lot if we bought him as a pet only, and would never attempt to breed him (he was originally supposed to be one of her breeders, but he was beating up the females). He cracks us up though. One of his favorite sayings is, "Nuh uh, don't even think about it." He picked that up quickly because we say it to him so much.


----------

